# DSO - Ticket



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

When your ridding around at DSO be very careful of where you ride or stop. My family and friends went to DSO back in January and got a citation for Attempting to Criminal Trespass. We had stopped in front of the No Trespassing sign because one of the ATV's started to over heat. We poured water on it and sat for about 15 minutes. We were getting ready to leave when a officer came ridding through the woods and told us to shut down all the vehicles so we did. She then told us we were attempting to criminal trespass because we were close to the signs and proceed to give each driver a citation sad3sm. We try to explain to her we were not on the inside of the signs but it did not matter. She the also told us that she could confiscate our ATV's if she want so we did not try to argue with her. She also call for another officer to assistant her write the citations. First time at court, the officer had not turned in the citation. Thought that would be good news but the officer has up to 2 years to turn in the citation. Which I think is bull sh**! During spring break I received 2 certified letters, one for me, the second for my young son ( a minor) to appear in court. The fine for Attempting to Criminal Trespass is $555.00 each! and a class C felony. Went to court to today to plead our case along with our friends. Judge did cut us a deal for $90.00 each and must not commit not offense for 60 days in the state of Texas otherwise we will have to pay the full price of the citation. Which is a whole lot better then the $1110.00 I would have had to pay for me and my son. So just to let yawl know *Please be careful where you ride and do not stop near any No Trespassing signs at DSO.* This will not stop us from going back to DSO and having fun.
Good luck and have fun ridding/ mudding :bounce:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Man, what a mess. Sorry you went thru that Mike


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Fu%%%%%% bs*

What a dh cop....... SounDs like pure bs to me and sorry you had to go thru that.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

So now you can get a ticket for something you have not done. Sounds like that Tom Cruise movie where people were arrested for a crime that they are going to commit in the future. Wonder if it would have been worth fighting in court.


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Tankfxr said:


> So now you can get a ticket for something you have not done. Sounds like that Tom Cruise movie where people were arrested for a crime that they are going to commit in the future. Wonder if it would have been worth fighting in court.


I agree, and the **** won't stop until someone who has the time and money to take their case to a jury trial and found innocent.

It's crazy they have that much extra time. Go find a burglar, rapist, pedophile, etc. Leave us alone.

Sorry to rant.

Cheers


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

It like what Lab7 stated: the **** won't stop until someone who has the time and money to take their case to a jury trial and found innocent.

There were a lot of people at the court house who also had tickets from DSO. One thing I forgot to mention was the judge stated that after the 60 of no offences, the class C offence will be clear. I hope so, so after the 60 days are up I am going to check on this. I don't mind me have an offence on my record but not my son who is a minor. It is a lot of Bull Sh** but as I stated before it wont stop us from ridding and please be careful at DSO. I don't want anyone going through what my family and friends went through. Happy Trails


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

What is DSO?


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

DSO is Down South Offroad Park in Crosby, TX *downsouthoffroad*.com


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

My suggestion is next time or any future incidents is to take pictures of the cops writing tickets in front of the posted signs and if you can record the conversation. I will absolutely not hesitate to pull my pistol on anyone offering to tow my SXS for me and I do me anyone. If what you stated is true it is very illegal and if you happen to catch all this on tape you will be the last one laughing when it winds up in a grand jury trial and you are in the right to pull your weapon if someone is trying to take your stuff police or not. Castle law is in effect at that point. I wouldn't fire but I would **** sure make it known I am serious.


----------



## CBP (Mar 18, 2014)

kyle2601 said:


> My suggestion is next time or any future incidents is to take pictures of the cops writing tickets in front of the posted signs and if you can record the conversation. I will absolutely not hesitate to pull my pistol on anyone offering to tow my SXS for me and I do me anyone. If what you stated is true it is very illegal and if you happen to catch all this on tape you will be the last one laughing when it winds up in a grand jury trial and you are in the right to pull your weapon if someone is trying to take your stuff police or not. Castle law is in effect at that point. I wouldn't fire but I would **** sure make it known I am serious.


 You are very very very very very misinformed and are going to end up dead if you try to pull that stunt.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, that would be your last judgement call


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Seems to me like that would be pretty simple to prove you're innocent. A few pictures with a cell phone. And a call to the officer's supervisor. You're either trespassing or you're not. 


And don't pull a gun on an officer. It's more trouble than it's worth.


----------

